# California Fr Ring Results-Labor Day?



## Lynnette Gandl (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone have results to post? I'm waiting to hear how my pup's big brother did!

Thanks.

My first post - do we need to sign?

-Lynnette Gandl


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Lynnette
Stop in the Member's bio forum at the top and give a little intro. 

Thanks 
Bob Scott
Moderator


----------

